# nitrate problem



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

i have a 265gal freshwater tank with community fish.. all my other levels is the tank are great. only the nitrate is a problem. my tap water is high in nitrate. thats where the issue started. now i cant get the level to come down. its a fruit punch color. what obtions do have to lower the level.. i vaccum tank and i dont overfeed..please help


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Water Changes are the best way to get the nitrate down. What type of gravel are you using? I had larger gravel in a old 125 and it was a nitrate factory. As it aged it became worse and worse untill I couldn't even controll it with frequent water changes. That is when I switched to sand and I havent had near the problems since.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

What does it measure outta the tap? What is the nitrAte level of the tank at? What type and how many inhabitants in the tank? Reverse Osmosis might be needed.

Sometimes if the filters are not maintained properly they will leach nitrAtes back into the system. I have found once you let the nitrAte level go very high for longer times it takes quite a few WC's to get it to acceptable levels. You could do a WC in the morning and by evening it is right back to where it was.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Even if your tap water have nitrate it shouldn't be too high. Do a 50% water change every other day and nitrate should be in acceptable level within a week.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

My nitrates are 40 PPM out of the tap. (I have a dairy farm as a neighbor) API nitrate test kit. I use an RO system to cut the levels down to 5 PPM. This gives me a fighting chance.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Theoretically, Algae and aquatic plants should take care of some of the nitrates. You might try alot alot of plants in addition to water changes. Also, there may be nitrate removal chemicals or resins that absorb nitrates


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

There are Nitrate specific resins on the market now a days But the Cost ALOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have decent nitrate readings out of my tap but not that high. I have a water purifier hooked right to my kitchen sink. I tested both the regular tap water and the water after it went through the purifier. The water out of the purifier did have noticeably lower nitrate readings. The purifier was pretty cheap at any drug store or home depot. Around $18 or so. The down side is the water flow out of the purifier is slow. Just an idea for you.

Edit - If you are doing any type of buffer recipe you will have to recalculate your measurements cause the purifier makes the water softer.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

*Denitrator* - http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/do-yourself-denitrator-49635.html


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

i have sand instead of gravel.. my tab is the cause. i tested it. the level is very high. again fruit punch color.. i want just going to buy alot of nitrate resin and put in wet/dry.. i just wanted to know if that is the best way.. i thought of a refuguim. but i have no space under stand due to sick tank under my stand. i want live plants but my loaches and silver dollars might try to eat them


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

LSBoost said:


> *Denitrator* - http://www.3reef.com/forums/i-made/do-yourself-denitrator-49635.html


Seems a simple thing.
But man, are looks deceiving
The assembly is pretty easy, but then the fun begins.
Air tight and low flow are easier said than done.
These things defeated me.
To those who build one, good luck to you.
*********
If I had a severe nitrate problem, like a dairy farm next door, sheeeshÃ¢â‚¬Â¦
I think I would look into an algae scrubber, or heavily planted water reservoir for my WC water.
Maybe even incorporate it into the tank to help keep nitrates in check.
A good sized tub could be put on a deck and act as a water feature as well as serving a tanks needs.
Just a thought.
*********
The resins are pretty spendy up front, but most can be rejuvenated easily.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

This will also do it but those bulb will consume a bit of energy. http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...80385&highlight=Mega+powerful+nitrate+remover

Plants can also remove nitrate but you will need *many* plants.

If your tab water output a high level of nitrate there's no way to make your tank's nitrate lower then the tab water unless you use one of these system and/or an RO unit.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

thanks for the ideas. what decided to do is drill a hole in the side of the wet/dry. connect a plastic container containing alot of plants. that why i can have plants to help with the nitrate and not worry about the fish eating the plants


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

I use Seachem MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢ and it realy worked for me, went from 40ppm to lower than 5ppm

and unlike a resin, it is a support for kind a bacteria form that eats nitrates, and all you have to do
is to rinse it time to time, it is always good.

I had 500ML for a 70Gal tank, and it take 2 weeks to reduce nitrate, since, it's under 5ppm all time.

Chriis


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

> Chriis Posted: Thu Jul 01, 2010 11:18 am Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Seachem Matrix does not lower your nitrates.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

kinesis said:


> > Chriis Posted: Thu Jul 01, 2010 11:18 am Post subject:
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> ...


Matrix
Product Description

Bacteria colonies on the internal and extrernal surface area of MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢

MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢ is a high porosity biomedia that provides efficient biofiltration for the removal of nitrogenous waste. MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢ is a porous inorganic solid about 10 mm in diameter. Each liter of MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢ provides as much surface (>~700 m2) as 170 liters of plastic balls! Plastic bio-materials provide only external surface area, whereas MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢ provides both external and internal macroporous surface area. These macropores are* ideally sized for the support of nitrifying and denitrifying bacteria.* This allows MatrixÃ¢â€žÂ¢,* unlike other forms of biomedia, to remove nitrate along with ammonia and nitrite, *simultaneously and in the same filter.

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Matrix.html

It REALLY reduce nitrates :thumb: I tested it, and it worked for me, from 40ppm to lesser than 5 ppm

I use it along with Biomax, no ammoniac, no nitrite, and 2-3 ppm nitrate,

By the way, before writing in forum, it is advisable to know what your are talkin about ^^


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

ok thanks. i will try it


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Chriis said:


> It REALLY reduce nitrates :thumb: I tested it, and it worked for me, from 40ppm to lesser than 5 ppm
> 
> I use it along with Biomax, no ammoniac, no nitrite, and 2-3 ppm nitrate,


Being a major advocate of using SeaChem Matrix to help manage nitrates, let me state that your results are not the norm. They are far beyond the norm in that very few people will see that level of nitrate reduction. In fact, they will see no absolute reduction in nitrate, although they may witness a reduction in nitrate creep.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

> By the way, before writing in forum, it is advisable to know what your are talkin about ^^


It's funny on how people are sold on marketing. I'm not here to argue, but Matrix has never reduced my nitrates. Most people on this forum would agree with me.

Have a good day and please don't write **** like this.


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

so if it didnt work for you. what worked for you instead


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

because i made a reactor filled it with seachem de-nitrate for up a 300gal tank. about 3weeks ago. and my nitrate went all the way down to 0. then days later its right back up. and hasnt dropped back down yet


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

kinesis said:


> > By the way, before writing in forum, it is advisable to know what your are talkin about ^^
> 
> 
> It's funny on how people are sold on marketing. I'm not here to argue, but Matrix has never reduced my nitrates. Most people on this forum would agree with me.
> ...


You are saying that if it doesnt work for you, it doesnt work for me too??

who is writing ****?

I state my results, that's all, no more to say,


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

chadngeorgia said:


> because i made a reactor filled it with seachem de-nitrate for up a 300gal tank. about 3weeks ago. and my nitrate went all the way down to 0. then days later its right back up. and hasnt dropped back down yet


SeaChem de-nitrate has an initial absorption capacity. Once that absorption capacity is exhausted it will no longer have any effect on nitrate until the appropriate bacteria becomes established. It generally takes a month or two for the anaerobic bacteria to colonize the internal pores to result in further denitrification. But chances are, unless you are willing to go to extremes, the results will not be what you wish for.

After several years of trial and error I finally came across a very effective configuration, but it's not something most would want to try and it requires a massive amount of denitrate (basically about 10x SeaChem's base recommendation.) Details can be found here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=205605

Contained with the same thread you will find personally documented evidence that SeaChem Matrix in normal canister filters can have an impact.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

They sell nitrate filters for homes that use well water, might look into that :thumb:

Here's an example 8) http://www.pozzani.co.uk/water-filters- ... d0qspju3k2


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know if anyone told you this but water change is the best way to remove nitrate.

:roll:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

JK, but it's true.


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

LSBoost said:


> I don't know if anyone told you this but water change is the best way to remove nitrate.
> 
> :roll:
> 
> ...


yeah, but he have nitrate in his tap water, so Wc can't help much in this case


----------



## Chriis (May 16, 2010)

kmuda said:


> SeaChem de-nitrate has an initial absorption capacity. Once that absorption capacity is exhausted it will no longer have any effect on nitrate until the appropriate bacteria becomes established. It generally takes a month or two for the anaerobic bacteria to colonize the internal pores to result in further denitrification.


Matrix or Pond Matrix aren't better support for this colonie than denitrate?
As you said , denitrate is an absorbtion media while Matrix is an anaerobic bacteria support.

Maybe it is more suitable for a reactor type rig ?

By the way, i made a mistake in my other post, i put 1Litter instead of 500ml in my old 403 filter, and when i check my logs, it take 4 weeks to lower my nitrates down to 5ppm, but the falling only begin after 2 weeks or so,

since that i changed my 403 for a FX5, put the matrix in last tray, on a fine mesh, and it seem to keep my nitrates to below 5ppm, (i made a Test yesterday after being taunt by other poster).

By the way, I'm here to share experience and help Others, i'm not in any way associated with seachem nor receive any money from them, i pay for stuff like all of you.

People in forum can be active an exposed to critiscism, or just read post safely.
But if all people act safely like that, it's make a poor forum with no useful infos.


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that SeaChem de-nitrate, Matrix, Pond Matrix, and even Renew are just different sizes of the exact same material. If that is the case, all will have some measure of initial absorption capacity. However, my experiences indicate the smaller the pebble size the more absorption it does.

As for the colonization viaa anearobic bacteria to support denitrification, I find the SeaChem literature to be accurate with the best results coming with de-nitrate at a flow rate under 50ppm (my experiences indicate best results between 30gph and 35gph). Above 50gph and you should be using Matrix, although (in my experience) the de-nitrification results will be significantly less. For some folks, there may be none. There are a lot of variables that go into the equation.

As for the OP with high levels of nitrate in his tap water, there are no good options. He may be able to limit nitrate creep via various methods but it's going to be darn difficult to actually reduce nitrates. The only real option (as previously mentioned) is an R/O unit to generate replacement water. Even then, not all R/O units will remove nitrates so you have to be careful in the selection. Generally, it's the higher end expensive units that are capable of removing nitrates.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a quick note here, with 40ppm nitrate Pregnant women and children under 6 months should NOT drink your tap water. Believe it or not babies and pregnant women are just as susceptible to nitrate poisoning as fish, for a lot of the same reasons. According to the CDC, nitrate levels above 10ppm can cause babies and pregnant women to have reduced oxygen in their blood, sometimes fatally. Adults are supposed to be able to handle 100ppm Nitrate a day though.

Babies for the first 6 months of their life actually possess bacteria in their digestive system that convert Nitrates to Nitrites, which causes blood cells not to carry oxygen. (According to two separate articles I read, I'll grab some links later)

Of course, this is according to the CDC, but I thought I should share. It should also be noted that spinach contains a decent amount of nitrate, as do lots of veggies, so 'food for thought' :lol:


----------



## chadngeorgia (May 22, 2009)

thanks for that, i will pass on to my neighbors. i called the city they have the nerve to tell me the water is good


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I use 20gallons worth of plants in a fuge sectioned off my sump.

I got great results with **** tail but the mess was a bit much so now am using wysteria and vals with low light. Not ideal but easy to maintain and the water is crystal clear.


----------

